# Grandin Road spewing corpse fog



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

I think it looks okay but it might be cheaper to make one yourself out of a PVC framing and a wiper motor. You can also hack a christmas reindeer motor to drive the turning head. Add a cheap budget 400w fog machine attached to an old garden hose fed through the mouth and Wa-La! You own corpse fogger acc!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

I wasn't going to buy it. I really buy props like that - I prefer to make my own...I was just surprised to see it on that type of site. It's an interesting ready-made prop for someone just starting out and if they don't want to build. I haven't really seen a complete prop like that online...


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Ouuu, Grandin Road. Love them. Now only if I were rich...


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

BadTableManor said:


> Ouuu, Grandin Road. Love them. Now only if I were rich...


Oh, don't I agree with that!! I'm waiting (patiently - not really patiently) for them to roll out this year's stuff......


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Oh, that means Grandin Road has put out their new Halloween merch! I love that place....just wish it was cheaper.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

save your money and get it here:
http://www.halloweenexpress.com/spewing-corpse-fog-machine-accessory-p-20151.html
use BOGO20 or TAKE5 coupon codes for even more savings.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

That's a really good idea. I'd hook it up to my fog chiller and put it next to the graveyard.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Geez for 49 to 79 bucks you would think they could include some cheap foam rather than you having to stuff newspaper up the sleves. LOL


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

I read in the description that it's head turns, eyes lights up and moves back and forth. Thats pretty good. Has anyone found a vid of it?


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Last year Grandin Road put videos up of certain items, but this year they haven't yet. I don't think this year's items are complete yet, because most of it is from last year. Hopefully there's much more merch plus videos to come....


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Great idea!! Even though could built at home much cheaper, especially if you keep it a static prop.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

The Halloween Express link also has one that connects three hoses from the fogger to tombstones that look like they're spitting fog. You could totally do any of that yourself.

It's awesome because these links have given us great ideas!

I wonder if you could hide a fog chiller under that spewing guy in the first link...or at least a hunk of dry ice.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Eyegor said:


> save your money and get it here:
> http://www.halloweenexpress.com/spewing-corpse-fog-machine-accessory-p-20151.html
> use BOGO20 or TAKE5 coupon codes for even more savings.


Check the shipping before buying from there.They like to gouge for what they deem as "larger items" which they think this is 41.00 shipping no thanks.
But free ship on smaller items.I am sure the box this thing comes in is sooo big lol.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

halloween71 said:


> Check the shipping before buying from there.They like to gouge for what they deem as "larger items" which they think this is 41.00 shipping no thanks.
> But free ship on smaller items.I am sure the box this thing comes in is sooo big lol.


Thanks, I found that out...the shipping is WAY too high. 
Well I found another place and shipping's only about $15.

http://www.lynx-lair.com/zen/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=27996

It could probably be made for about $35
so alittle extra to get one pre-made is ok by me! 
I don't have time to make one.


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

Not to go off-topic, but Lynx Lair has a good price on the full-size Bucky ($103 vs $156 at Skeleton Store).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Things You Never Knew Existed has it too. Alas no video there either. Same price.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Well, searching around - I've gotten it down to $45.37 plus actual shipping cost. To me - it would be $12.44, making it $57.81 total. I've never purchased from World Costume before, but that certainly is cheaper than some of the other sites that are going up to $80...

http://www.world-costume.com/p3697/SPEWING-CORPSE-FOG-MACH-ACCESS/product_info.html


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

pandora said:


> Well, searching around - I've gotten it down to $45.37 plus actual shipping cost. To me - it would be $12.44, making it $57.81 total. I've never purchased from World Costume before, but that certainly is cheaper than some of the other sites that are going up to $80...
> 
> http://www.world-costume.com/p3697/SPEWING-CORPSE-FOG-MACH-ACCESS/product_info.html


You win! haha. Thats the best price I've seen, new site too...never visited that one.
Shipping was only $8dollars for me. I'll prolly place an order for it later.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Halloween USA had these guys last year. One of them was displayed in the store. They are pretty cool.


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

I would really like to see this thing in action! I hope a website posts a video of it at some point.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Ok, I found it at 24.00, think I am going to buy one for that price.

http://www.costumeusa.net/product/MR-124155


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Tumblindice said:


> Ok, I found it at 24.00, think I am going to buy one for that price.
> 
> http://www.costumeusa.net/product/MR-124155


yeah, I don't think it's going to get any better than that! 
The only problem is the checkout isn't secure. 
Plus the website looks a little iffy.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*I love it!!! I unlike my girl Pandora I am NOT a great prop maker and this type of thing is just up alley. I actually might get this. *


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Tumblindice said:


> Ok, I found it at 24.00, think I am going to buy one for that price.
> 
> http://www.costumeusa.net/product/MR-124155



*Oh now im definately going to get one.*


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Eyegor said:


> yeah, I don't think it's going to get any better than that!
> The only problem is the checkout isn't secure.
> Plus the website looks a little iffy.


I agree that is an incredible price - but the website look does make me nervous...has anyone bought from them before..?

Edit: When I do a google search on the address, it doesn't look right. I live in So Cal and this address is: 200 N Marengo Avenue Pasadena, California

If you google it and zoom in - there's not really an address....anyone else get a different result?


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

The fact that they want you to give them all of your personal info and your CREDIT CARD # on a site that is not secure makes me extremely leary. There is no way that I would buy from that place!


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Heh, heh, with deals like this it has to be legitimate...right? 

$1,200.00 Stalk around for $14.95 Wow, such a deal.
http://www.costumeusa.net/product/MA-64

I would not buy from this site, especially considering it is not a secure site.

Eric


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Wolfbeard said:


> Heh, heh, with deals like this it has to be legitimate...right?
> 
> $1,200.00 Stalk around for $14.95 Wow, such a deal.
> http://www.costumeusa.net/product/MA-64
> ...


YIKES! This site is just waiting to steal your money!
I just found out that the site is only 3 months old, and when you 
go to Google it shows their site description in "Lorem ipsom" filler type!
STAY CLEAR OF THIS SITE!

here's Gemmy's lifesize swaying ghost fo only $22
http://www.costumeusa.net/product/SS-26930G

hahaha! This site needs to be reported!
unless the guy/gal is working out of their apartment, 
or that clinic, or set up shop in a parking deck; 
I don't trust the address either!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Something is definitely shady there! They are trying to sell a bag of 144 black plastic spider rings for $27.95 and the plastic skull goblets for $30.95 each!! 
Strange!!


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow, you can even get a complete 20' long rotating vortex tunnel for $21.95 with $9.95 shipping!

http://www.costumeusa.net/product/VA-663











Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha 

Eric


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Wolfbeard said:


> Wow, you can even get a complete 20' long rotating vortex tunnel for $21.95 with $9.95 shipping!


Awesome! I got to get me one of these! 
and at such a great price! I've been shopping at the wrong stores!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Wolfbeard said:


> Wow, you can even get a complete 20' long rotating vortex tunnel for $21.95 with $9.95 shipping!


That is just unbelievable! What a bunch of creeps!!


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Hah, it gets even better:

TIME MACHINE DR EVILS MOBILE TRAILER:
26 ft Portable Trailer with Dr Evil's Time machine. $21.95

*http://www.costumeusa.net/product/VA-664*










Do not try to buy anything from that site!!!

Eric


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Wolfbeard said:


> Hah, it gets even better:
> 
> TIME MACHINE DR EVILS MOBILE TRAILER:
> 26 ft Portable Trailer with Dr Evil's Time machine. $21.95
> ...


maybe that price is to rent it 
for 10 min at a time! haha.


----------



## zacharybinx (Apr 28, 2009)

I live near Pasadena so I emailed them to see if they have a Will-Call to pick up the products. Let's see if I get a response. I'll Keep you all posted.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Obviously a rip off site. They need to be reported but for what?


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

They should be able to be reported for fraud I would think. 

Back to the prop, I think for $60 with shipping (give or take) I may order this from World Costume....I'm intrigued to see it work. I still can't find any video on it, but we'll see.


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

The convenient thing is the address appears to be right around the corner from the Pasadena police department!


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

Now I have to wonder if I really want to wait for my kid to bring me home one of these from Party City with her employee discount.

Fog Belching Zombie


----------



## scareviewzombies.com (Jul 12, 2010)

Johan said:


> Now I have to wonder if I really want to wait for my kid to bring me home one of these from Party City with her employee discount.
> 
> Fog Belching Zombie


That Fog Belching Zombie looks awesome


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Johan said:


> Now I have to wonder if I really want to wait for my kid to bring me home one of these from Party City with her employee discount.
> 
> Fog Belching Zombie


That's a good price for it.I would love to see a video.
This one looks different I wonder if it moves like the grandin road one.


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

Hey all, we started video taping our new animated props today. The Spewing Corpse Fogger was first up, so video is below. Our retail price is $66.99... cheaper than Grandin Road, but sorry we're not as low as some of those drop-shippers out there. I have these in stock and can ship immediately. Let me know if you have any questions! By the way, this is hooked up to a 400 watt fogger for the video.

YouTube- Spewing Corpse Fogger - HalloweenAsylum.com


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

DOUBLE POST. weird.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

HalloweenAsylum.com said:


> Hey all, we started video taping our new animated props today. The Spewing Corpse Fogger was first up, so video is below. Our retail price is $66.99... cheaper than Grandin Road, but sorry we're not as low as some of those drop-shippers out there. I have these in stock and can ship immediately. Let me know if you have any questions! By the way, this is hooked up to a 400 watt fogger for the video.


thanks Halloween Asylum for uploading the vid! Does it have an audio spiel?


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

No, it doesn't have any sound.


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

#$%$#^$$%#!!! i got so excited when i saw the BAD SEED CREATURE REACHER for 17 bucks i ran and got my card ,, the kept looking and got disgusted,,,... %$%^#$%!!!!!


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

HalloweenAsylum.com said:


> No, it doesn't have any sound.


well it's still [email protected] so I'll probably buy it!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

I think we might get this too! I wonder what the price on it was at halloween USA and if it will be the same this year at Halloween express then whats listed on their website ?I know sometimes halloween express has coupons so there might be a discount there and no shipping charges. My gut feeling it will be even more in the store than what world costume is charging including shipping. Thoughts?


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

jgc106 said:


> Well, economy shiipping on the drop ship item which comes from Morris in Charlotte NC shipped to my house in Charlotte NC is 40.00. Halloween Express, therefore, in my humble opinion is a complete rip off. Buy from Nancy at Asylum, she is honest, cares, and does not rip you on the shipping!


yeah even with the coupon codes I posted...H-EX just wants too much $ for it. My shipping came to $44 dollars! That's a reasonable price for a single item that weighs less than 10lbs  

I'll stick with HalloweenAsylum! Nancy quickly responded to my email about posting a video to the forum, and clearly cares about the customer...Plus the shipping isn't an astronomical scam! Thanks again for posting the video, Halloween Asylum!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Eyegor is halloweensaylum cheaper then world costumes total with shipping?


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

You're welcome Eyegor, I'm glad I could help. And I'd like to help more. I'm only posting this in this thread, but I have set up a coupon code to give an additional $7 off for forum members on this item. Just enter "Spewing" in the coupon code line during checkout. This will drop the price to $59.99.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

MichaelMyers1 said:


> Eyegor is halloweensaylum cheaper then world costumes total with shipping?


World Costumes is cheaper by about 10dollars, but with the coupon code H.A. posted above, the price was about the same. I've ordered from Halloween Asylum 
before without any problems, so I'd rather get it from them.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

got it! I will definitely look into it with the shipping costs. Is this prop motion activated, or does it run continuously? I am assuming that it runs of batteries?


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

Michael, The prop runs continuously and you plug it in, no batteries. You can control the fog output with your fog machine, either on a timer or remote. But the head will continuously move back and forth.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

HalloweenAsylum.com said:


> Michael, The prop runs continuously and you plug it in, no batteries. You can control the fog output with your fog machine, either on a timer or remote. But the head will continuously move back and forth.


great! Thanks so much..that makes it even more appealing! Its at the top of my list...and thanks for the coupon code  I joined your FB page  Fun!


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

I decided to email CostumeUsa.net asking if they have a will call that I can come over and pick up an Item I am interested in or if they have an actual store being when I did a search on the address I come up with a picture in the middle of an intersection. I got back my reply:

This is an automatically generated Delivery Status Notification

THIS IS A WARNING MESSAGE ONLY.

YOU DO NOT NEED TO RESEND YOUR MESSAGE.

Delivery to the following recipient has been delayed:

[email protected]
Message will be retried for 2 more day(s)

Technical details of temporary failure: 
The recipient server did not accept our requests to connect. Learn more at http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=7720 
[costumeusa.net (1): Connection timed out]

So yeah hope no one buys from them. I am hoping I can talk hubby into me buying this from 
HalloweenAsylum.com I know I promised I wouldn't buy anything after he bought me my new snakes enclosure but this is so kewl I would love to have this in my graveyard. Wish me luck 
(Crossing fingers)


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

HalloweenAsylum.com said:


> Hey all, we started video taping our new animated props today. The Spewing Corpse Fogger was first up, so video is below. Our retail price is $66.99... cheaper than Grandin Road, but sorry we're not as low as some of those drop-shippers out there. I have these in stock and can ship immediately. Let me know if you have any questions! By the way, this is hooked up to a 400 watt fogger for the video.
> 
> YouTube- Spewing Corpse Fogger - HalloweenAsylum.com


Great video.I hope you have plenty in stock.
I am getting this one.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

And thanks for the discount.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Ordered one.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Mine came in today, I love it!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I got mine last week.I have loaned out my 400 watt fogger and don't feel the need to dig and find the bigger one.So I will have to wait to see how it looks with fog.
Love your pictures.


----------

